# i have the sweetest dog ever



## jb_pwrstroke (Jul 9, 2007)

Im laying on the couch with a horrible cold and i watch brik go to her toy basket and digs threw it until she finds her horse toy and brings it to me. She sets it on my chest gives me a doggy kiss on the cheek then lays on the floor next to me.


----------



## NewbieShepherdGirl (Jan 7, 2011)

jb_pwrstroke said:


> Im laying on the couch with a horrible cold and i watch brik go to her toy basket and digs threw it until she finds her horse toy and brings it to me. She sets it on my chest gives me a doggy kiss on the cheek then lays on the floor next to me.


Awww! That's very sweet of her to give you her toy to make you feel better. :wub:


----------



## stolibaby (Mar 6, 2011)

That is adorable....they are so amazingly in tune with our emotions it's crazy! I have never gotten a toy when I am sick but the first time (and only time so far) that Stoli saw me cry he was on my bed sleeping and while I was crying on the phone to my mom I all of a sudden got a ton of puppy kisses all over my face....defiantely made the day look a lot better all of a sudden


----------



## jb_pwrstroke (Jul 9, 2007)

Its amazing how they know when there's something wrong I bet if she could make me soup she would but instead she's laying on my lap in the recliner


----------



## LoveEcho (Mar 4, 2011)

Aww :wub:


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

jb_pwrstroke said:


> Its amazing how they know when there's something wrong *I bet if she could make me soup she would *but instead she's laying on my lap in the recliner


She definitely needs to learn to make soup. Or - at least bring you a bottle of juice. LOL!

Very cute story.


----------



## Germanshepherdlova (Apr 16, 2011)

awww, such a sweet doggy!


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

That's so cute


----------



## HEINOLFGSD (May 9, 2011)

jb_pwrstroke said:


> Im laying on the couch with a horrible cold and i watch brik go to her toy basket and digs threw it until she finds her horse toy and brings it to me. She sets it on my chest gives me a doggy kiss on the cheek then lays on the floor next to me.


That is so sweet! :wub:


----------

